# St. Croix Warranties and Exchanges



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

MSUICEMAN said:


> most rods break due to car doors and feet (and even ceiling fans).... work in a sporting goods store or make custom rods and you will know this is without question.
> 
> *a bad blank will fail one of the first couple times you load it.* graphite in resin doesn't fail ductily... it rather shatters in a pretty brittle fashion. and bad blanks are few and far between... its bad owners that are not. overloading it via high sticking is another failure mode that is pretty typical of in-use breakages.


That's what I was saying and most of the people I know that have had them break it's been soon after they got it under normal usage


----------



## Wardo (Sep 10, 2007)

I got the chance to check out the St. Croix factory in Park Falls a little over a month ago. It was by far the coolest fishing shop I have stopped at, and the guys that work there are top-notch.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

MSUICEMAN said:


> most rods break due to car doors and feet (and even ceiling fans).... work in a sporting goods store or make custom rods and you will know this is without question.
> 
> a bad blank will fail one of the first couple times you load it. graphite in resin doesn't fail ductily... it rather shatters in a pretty brittle fashion. and bad blanks are few and far between... its bad owners that are not. overloading it via high sticking is another failure mode that is pretty typical of in-use breakages.


Yeah, this pretty much sums it up... 

St. Croix doesn't have bad blanks, the brunt of abuse occurs at their retailers. They don't have any control over the kid getting paid $8 bucks an hour in the Bass Pro warehouse "throwing" these rods all over the place.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

All of my front line rods have been St Croix for the last 20 years(rigger/dipsey rods too). I've broken a few, but I'm very hard on my stuff so I'm not suprised. 

My current gill/perch rods are St Croix blanks that I built. I LOVE them and will will try to replace them if anything happened to them.

Very happy St. Croix user. It seems its one of the few mid level rods still made here(USA)

Harry


----------



## littlebuck (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a 6'6" premier that my jeep's tailgate ate last year, I've had that rod forever! after reading this thread I looked online, it says to send them $50 and they will send me a new one, is this what you guys have done? just checking in case they'll just send me one.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

You will have to call them, then send the origonal rod back.


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

All my damages have been self inflicted. Croix, loomis, fenwick, shimano, doesnt matter when when your hard on your stuff. I've only broke 1 ugly stick but thats because those heavy pieces of crap are all piled in a basement corner, covered in cobwebs. Good trolling rods, terrible casting rods.....


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Comparing a Ugly Stick to a St Croix is like comparing a Yugo to a Ferrari.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

The comparison I can't wait to make is comparing the Daiwa Zillion rod my kids got me to match a reel for Xmas to the St Croix Legend Bass I swapped the travel rod for. They both have the same specs and are built to the same price point, and will both have 50th anniversary zillion reels on them. Should prove to be an interesting comparison.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

ESOX said:


> The comparison I can't wait to make is comparing the Daiwa Zillion rod my kids got me to match a reel for Xmas to the St Croix Legend Bass I swapped the travel rod for. They both have the same specs and are built to the same price point, and will both have 50th anniversary zillion reels on them. Should prove to be an interesting comparison.


Keep us posted!! I was a Daiwa die-hard for a LOOOONG time,,,, until I picked up a St. Croix..


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> Keep us posted!! I was a Daiwa die-hard for a LOOOONG time,,,, until I picked up a St. Croix.


I am the opposite, I was always and Avid/ GL3 guy till my kids got me that Zillion rod/reel combo. I couldn't believe how light, fast and powerful that rod it made my comparable Avid feel like a club. I am sure St. Croix Legend won't be far off, the only question will be the differences.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Just dropped a rigger rod off to have a broken guide replaced. The guy mentioned that he has several St Croix in the shop for repairs since the factory "moved some production to Mexico and changed their warranty" ????


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Not unless they changed it last night. 
Who did you use for the repair Mike? I have a couple rods that need some guide work done.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

went to John at Seling's boat launch on Pontiac Lake.
$7.50 + cost of the guide. Not bad 

I've had several people tell me he does good work


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Dumb question, where is it? Is that the little place by Fisk Road?


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Seling's Boat harbor: 248-666-2367

9386 Pontiac Lk Rd

N of 59- usually opens at 10:00am


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

ESOX said:


> Dumb question, where is it? Is that the little place by Fisk Road?


Yes, depending on which way your coming from. Off M-59 going west I'd take a right at Pontiac Lake Rd and follow the lake around, its on the right just past Fisk Rd. If your coming from the west take Fisk Rd (by Walmart/HD) north til you hit PLR than turn left and its right there by the lake. 

Mike, if you need it picked up let me know. I live pretty close to there and could bring it work in Auburn Hills.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

FIJI said:


> Just dropped a rigger rod off to have a broken guide replaced. The guy mentioned that he has several St Croix in the shop for repairs since the factory "moved some production to Mexico and changed their warranty" ????



The line of rods that have been produced in Mexico are the Triumph line, yellow tag rods and the MOJO. These still carry a 5 year warranty and are priced significantly lower than the Croix we may all be accustom to. This was a move to make an affordable rod in today's tough economy. This is in no way a trend for the entire marketing and production of Croix, so don't get gun shy about not having the service you've had or have heard about.


----------



## kristo27 (Mar 25, 2009)

i have 6 avids bait casters in the garage broke and they are easily broken. they are so thin walled for sensitivity and weight but they are very easily broken from even micro nicks.they are the only company that charges 20 bucks for a return plus shipping to them another 20 i will never buy another!!!!!!:rant: fenwick makes 10 times the product and pure fishing is a pleasure to deal with !!!!!!! and they also upgrade if you need too !!!!!!


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

kristo27 said:


> i have 6 avids bait casters in the garage broke and they are easily broken. they are so thin walled for sensitivity and weight but they are very easily broken from even micro nicks.they are the only company that charges 20 bucks for a return plus shipping to them another 20 i will never buy another!!!!!!:rant: fenwick makes 10 times the product and pure fishing is a pleasure to deal with !!!!!!! and they also upgrade if you need too !!!!!!


i'll take them off your hands if you want.


----------



## RobFromFlint (Apr 24, 2008)

MSUICEMAN said:


> i'll take them off your hands if you want.


 
$50 get's you a replacement. St. Croix Gold Plan for the win.


----------



## Eyefull (Dec 1, 2009)

I build custom rods. I have to say that I repair more St. Croix and Loomis rods than any other. There are a couple of reasons for this. First off I want to say that both make very high quality blanks. Customers are always asking for lighter, faster, and more powerful blanks. To do this, higher and higher modulus graphites and carbons are used with increasingly thinner walls. While performance is increased, the ability of the rods to take abuse or even slight damage is decreased almost exponantially. The reason I end up repairing so many of these high end rods compared to lower end rods is also a result of simple dollars and sense. Is a guy that bought a $20 Chinese rod at Walmart going to get it repaired, or just throw it away and buy another? The guy that spends $200 on a high end rod that breaks, and doesn't want to spend another $50 or more in shipping/handling or upgrade fees, can and will get it repaired. 

Marketing by the St. Croix's, GLoomis, and others plays a role in this issue. For most fishermen, the latest high modulus high dollar rods are just plain a waste of money. I have experimented with lower modulus, mid range and much less expensive blanks. I have had very accomplished fishermen use each and all but the most avid, experienced, and seasoned fishermen can't tell the difference. Even when they could, the difference is so subtle, you still end up asking yourself why I spent $200 when a $80 rod would have been just fine? So for most of us, a more moderately priced rod makes more sense and will last longer.

The main issue is this: The ultra high modulus, high end priced rods definetly offer a slight performance advantage for the serious user. But the materials and methods of construction make for a rod that is very suseptible to damage and misuse, simply they take very little of either. Don't get me wrong, I love to build on those Cadilac blanks, but I know at some point, they will be back with a broke stick. I commend St. Croix on their great warranty, cause they know that many of them will be busted. That also gives a little insight as to how much mark up is on those sticks:rant:.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Eyefull, you said a mouthfull! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thank you for the detailed explanation, that is some very good stuff to know! 

That being said, I get involved with "performance" upgrades to engines - cars, snowmobiles, motorcycles, just about anything with an internal combustion engine. Reading your post it kinda relates along those same lines!


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

Besides shutting the tip in a car door....I have never busted a rod in the 35 years i've been fishing. Do you guys ever set the drag properly???

How are you breaking them...by setting the hook like KVD???


For the $$$ St. Croix ice gear has made me a better fisherman and a have a fuller freezer. A super sensitive tip with a strong back is the way to go


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

I have the triumph and mojo rods, they are alright, and I wouldnt mind having a hole fleet of the mojo rods. But I still like my loomis rods better.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

Multispeciestamer said:


> I have the triumph and mojo rods, they are alright, and I wouldnt mind having a hole fleet of the mojo rods. But I still like my loomis rods better.


which loomis rods do you own? the mojo and triumph rods are some of their (SC's) lower level rods.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

I have a friend who is a custom rod finisher for Loomis. Nice to have a connection !!


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

MSUICEMAN said:


> which loomis rods do you own? the mojo and triumph rods are some of their (SC's) lower level rods.


 I have a GL3 9'9" skamanian handle M action
The new steelhead series 9'8" skamanian handle ML action
and the mossyback series,trigger 7'1" jig & worm M action


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Most of my Loomis rods are GL3's I think they are quite comparable to the Avids. If you looked into my rod locker, almost all of them are Avids or GL3's. They offer the right balance of performance, sensitivity, and durability for me. I really like the new St. Croix Legend Tournament Bass rod as well.


----------

